

Show HN: InvoiceAtOnce – Easy Invoice Creation - NubeDeArroz
http://invoiceatonce.com

======
sabalaba
If you would rather do this using json and a command line tool:
[https://github.com/lambdal/envois](https://github.com/lambdal/envois)

That's a FOSS utility I've been working on for the past two years. I use it
for all of my invoices.

You can create your invoices like this:

    
    
        ./scripts/envois < scripts/invoice.json > output.html

~~~
j_s
Can you share a screenshot/sample of the output? I think that would help
promote your project immensely.

~~~
sabalaba
Sure, I just added a screenshot in the README.

------
NubeDeArroz
Hi, I would like to have some feedback on the website I've created. It's
called Invoice At Once. It is a small service for users who need to create and
print an invoice in an easy way. I think it would be useful for freelancers or
any independent worker.

Any feedback or fresh ideas for improvements would be great.

Thanks...

~~~
Gys
Possible additions for registered users:

\- keep all company info entered for my next visit (maybe it does, did not
check)

\- every invoice needs a unique incremental number so a list of previous
created invoices by number would be useful - also for ease of use

\- registration should still be just an option - giving extra features

Expand your market:

\- other languages - because its not very nice to send my clients an invoice
in English

\- VAT (in Europe normally added on a separate line below the total and then
another final total)

\- 'make all checks payable' = interesting, in Europe we normally transfer by
bank as much as possible - so add option for bank account (IBAN in case of
Europe)

~~~
NubeDeArroz
Great Feedback !!! Thanks for the interest and the time you took to analyse
the site... I keed al the information in the localstorage so next time you
enter you don t have to enter again all the data you entered last time..
Registration as an option is a great idea... I ll think about it for the
future... Charges, discounts and others you can do it with the little green +
in the right... Other languages, currency, etc is going to be the next
update... Really appreciate your feedback...

------
Jemaclus
This looks fantastic. I love how easy it is to jump in and just start creating
without having to log in or do anything else to get started. Very well done. I
love the PDF export. So obvious, yet so many people miss it.

I have to wonder, sometimes, though. It seems like every other week there's a
new invoice app out there. It's like a slightly more advanced version of the
To-Do list tutorial app. I get that invoicing is a problem, but given the vast
number of alternatives out there, aren't there more interesting problems to
solve than Yet-Another-Invoice-App?

(Granted, here I am, typing away at Hacker News and working my day job and not
creating anything useful for anyone other than my employer, but... a man can
dream...)

~~~
Kluny
Hey, everyone has to start with something, right?

~~~
NubeDeArroz
Yes.. rsrs... I am starting with this service and planning to improve it and
be a better solution on each update... The idea was to start with a simple and
nice solution...

------
iwaffles
Seems pretty neat, like what you're doing here, NubeDeArroz!

I like how simple you've kept it. I built a similar service a few years ago to
send invoices to clients directly:
[http://betterinvoices.com](http://betterinvoices.com) – we were one of the
first partners with Stripe. You can hook up your stripe account and accept
credit cards – free :)

Looks like one of the philosophies that we both share is not needing to log in
before doing anything. I think this is very powerful – especially for people
who just want to get things done. But if you're a bit OCD, you can still log
in and get more.

Keep up the good work!

~~~
shanecleveland
That's a great looking service. While so many options already exist out there,
there is always the opportunity to tweak something just a little to make it
the BEST option for a certain segment. In particular, some people actually
want fewer features, not more. Both of these are great examples of that.

------
notduncansmith
Looks like we flooded their site. Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:FHG04zc...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:FHG04zc1UmoJ:invoiceatonce.com/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

Invoiceto.me is a similar service that I can vouch for:
[http://invoiceto.me/](http://invoiceto.me/)

~~~
percept
HNDoS. Seems to be better now, though (at least for me).

~~~
NubeDeArroz
Glad you liked it !!!

------
andrewljohnson
Do you think you should add time tracking - who is the target audience here?

For me, the invoicing is almost a nice to have (both when I freelanced and as
a business owner), and now I've come to expect to be able to press a button
and generate an invoice. The info about the client, who the invoice gets sent
to within a company, and other things only get set up per project/client. And
you can do history and reports.

I've used www.GetHarvest.com, which besides invoicing, does time tracking. I
think any serious business money software ends up being more than one feature
and requiring lots of integrations. Harvest is one of the best business
software suites I've ever seen actually.

------
zacharycohn
Very nice.

That being said - is CREATING invoices really the problem in the invoicing
world? I can google for "free invoice generator" and get 800 different webapps
that do the same thing (Granted, this is the nicest one I've seen).

To me, the bigger problem is always remembering to send them, then managing
the accounts receivable system, and knowing/finding out when the client is
late in paying.

------
SriniK
I use google docs template:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1V59ZXYjeAHCCQLVxJIhhJi7A...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1V59ZXYjeAHCCQLVxJIhhJi7AnMugmYMWZo2c2an0icE/pub)

Works great for me. Can do pdf or share with team.

------
shanecleveland
edit: Apparently down-voted for including my website that already has features
others are saying would be good to add. I have removed my website name. Sorry
if I offended more so than others also listing their sites.

This is a great looking option. I've made a similar one with a few additional
features:

•Save inputed data for future use (cached for 1 year - no registration) •Add
your own logo •Generate PDF OR optimized for print.

------
sensecall
This is awesome.

Would love to know how more about how the PDF generation works – it's
something I've been struggling with!

~~~
andrewryno
PhantomJS can generate PDFs. It's pretty easy to use.
[http://phantomjs.org/](http://phantomjs.org/)

------
vnglst
Well done! I've meaning to create this myself. I see you also used Angular.
What did you use for the PDF creation?

~~~
NubeDeArroz
Thanks !!!

I used Angular, Bootstrap and PHP with TCPDF for the PDF creation.

------
BorisMelnik
This is nifty - I can think of at least 10 scenarios in the last year where I
could have used this. Great idea!

------
KhalPanda
Now _that_ is a UX-oriented landing page. Jump straight in and use the
product.

------
micah63
Love it! Being able to add our company's logo would be super cool too!

------
hudo
Only $ ? Please add edit field on currency also.

~~~
NubeDeArroz
Next update is going to be that for sure... thanks for the feedback...

------
slig
Is there something like this, but for CVs?

~~~
christiangenco
Here's a project that was on HN a while ago you may be interested in:
[http://jsonresume.org/](http://jsonresume.org/)

------
menriquez
any chance of sharing the repos?

I like slig's idea of making a CV version of this...

------
aladine
This app use HTML5 quite good.

